# What supplements help you the most in terms of your anxiety, DR and brain fog?



## braingroundwork76 (Sep 25, 2017)

So far I’m taking Magnesium and Taurine. Both are natural and have positive effects. Do you recommend a particular one for anxiety and derealization? Thanks


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

i take magnesium first thing in the morning, it helps a lot that way recently


----------

